# I Bought 2 Truck Loads Of Panels, Inverters & Equipment



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

If you live anywhere near South West Indiana and are interested in micro grid or grid intertie system, I have a crap load of equipment for the DIY type.
These aren't 'Toys' for hobby systems, panels are nearly 6 foot tall, inverters are all high end brand names used in commercial operations.

Disconnects, meter boxes, small hardware, extras & add ons will go with the inverters.

ABB, Solar Edge, SMA, are the bulk of the grid tie inverters, some have battery backup capability.
I haven't even inventoried the truck load of panels yet, so far between 245W & 305W name brand panels are what I've seen.
This stuff is NEC 2017 compliant (rapid shut down included).

It's all from a solar installer bankruptcy auction, has 2-1/2 years of warehouse dust on it, but if a dirty box doesn't bother you, some serious savings to be had here...

Nothing smaller than 3,500W/ 3.5kWh systems, so these are not 'Hobby' systems, they are very serious,
So please be serious if you contact me.

Contact me on PM (which shows up in my email) with an estimation of your requirements so we can pick a system that works in your requirements and budget.

I DO NOT have panel racks/mounts, each install being different there just wasn't a lot of mount hardware there, but disconnect boxes, meter boxes, meters, and that kind of common hardware is there and goes with a system of inverter & panels.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

You nabbed good JeepHammer! (Nab well and nab often is my motto)

PM'd you for inventory list to wishbook over


----------

